
“I made an app that orders delivery to a random location, and ubers you there” - robtaylor
https://twitter.com/chromakode/status/731942777131425792
======
prawn
Be sure to read down the Twitter stream as the creator documents its maiden
voyage to a gas station.

Maybe someone can make a partner app that buys you an outfit of random items
and tees up a random date. Then live stream each meet up.

~~~
brian_herman
Do you have any ideas on a website that allows you to buy an outfit with an
api?

~~~
brian_herman
I found it. Zinc.io allows you to buy an outfit through amazon.

------
Pitarou
From the headline, I thought it was for credit card fraud! Order valuable,
fenceable goods with a stolen credit card, and then use Uber to make sure
you're at the random location when the goods arrive.

~~~
oe
Maybe this is useful after all.

------
lanestp
That was one of the best twitter streams I have ever read! definitely one of
the worst ideas ever conceived!

------
bonestamp2
It's a Tor exit node for you and your food.

~~~
make3
Nice, next update splits the trajectory between different ubers so the
government "can't" track you, lol

------
benmarks
Now, the true measure of the latest bubble will be how long it takes for this
person gets an unsolicited offer...

~~~
ricardobeat
Looks like he already did...

~~~
EGreg
Proof??

~~~
sp332
All I found was this
[https://mobile.twitter.com/dougdescombaz/status/731980903459...](https://mobile.twitter.com/dougdescombaz/status/731980903459606528)
in the linked thread

------
brokentone
The world has needed this.

------
phantom_oracle
Ironically, if you add some social element to it, you will probably get more
long-term users than apps like "Yo" did.

Probably need to filter locations so that you don't end up outside a prison
and you could also pick the food joint based on the nearest restaurant that
delivers to the random picnic area.

Stupidhackathon not withstanding, this idea isn't bad at all.

------
ErikAugust
Randomness is always awesome. More apps/products should inject some.

------
billwin
What API does this use for delivery? Postmates?

~~~
chromakode
Couldn't find an API I liked so I automated EAT24 with a Chrome extension

------
piron_t
Picnic source code :
[https://github.com/chromakode/picnic](https://github.com/chromakode/picnic)

~~~
vlucas
Whoops. Dude left his Google API key in the source:
[https://github.com/chromakode/picnic/blob/master/utils.js#L1](https://github.com/chromakode/picnic/blob/master/utils.js#L1)

~~~
chromakode
Thanks for the heads up. This is a key marked for use on the client side in
web browsers, so I didn't consider it necessary to remove:
[https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6158862?hl=en#creati...](https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6158862?hl=en#creating-
browser-api-keys)

------
maruhan2
At least it's not just "orders delivery to a random location". Oh the amount
of trolling that would lead to.

------
runnr_az
That's a really great, terrible idea.

------
robtaylor
Twitter liveblogged thread documenting outcome. Not me.

~~~
monatron
are you the "redcap" rob taylor?

~~~
robtaylor
no - and just googled him and he is much smarter than me :)

